# feldgrind 2 or lido e??



## dave dove (Apr 24, 2016)

beeb using vintage kyms for years

just got europiccola

want to upgrade

both available at about same price

thoughts please

dave


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For smaller doses (<30g) the Feld has a more intuative and quicker to adjust mechanism. Less retained ground too.

If you are likely to also frequently make litre French press brews, then the Lido E will hold the entire dose in one go (even so, 2 grinds on the Feld isn't a big deal).


----------

